# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  10أفكار لتعليم الصغار النظام

## أم أروى المكية

بين  الفوضى والنظام محطات كثيرة يمكن أن نقطعها مع الصغار، يمكننا الوصول إلى  المحطة الأخيرة بسرعة فنوفر الوقت والجهد، وممكن أن نطيل المدة فنخسر بعض  الوقت والجهد.
يحرص الوالدان على تعليم الصغار كل ما هو طيب وحسن فيحرصان على تعليمهم  القراءة والكتابة، وكيف يمكن أن يرتدوا ملابسهم، وكيف يمكن أن يستخدموا  مهارات الحياة المختلفة؛ لينجحوا في الحياة، ومن تلك المهارات المهمة: كيف  يكونون أكثر نظاماً؛ لينجحوا أيضاً في الحياة.

 وأفضل طريق لتعليمهم أن تكون أنت مثلاً جيداً لهم، فإذا نشأ الطفل في  بيئة منظمة فالاحتمال الأكبر أن يكون إنساناً منظماً، وحتى تنشئ بيئة منظمة  في منزلك إليك بعض الأفكار:

1- أوجد مكاناً لكل شيء واجعل كل شيء في مكانه،  وعلم أبناءك في عمر مبكر قدر الإمكان أن يعيدوا ألعابهم إلى مكانها  المناسب، وحتى يتمكنوا من هذا وفر لهم المساحة والمكان ليفعلوا ذلك، مع  تعليمهم الكيفية، مع توضيح أن الهدف من ذلك هو أن يكون الترتيب من طبع  الطفل؛ لأنه نواة النظام.

2- استخدام التقويم: من الأفضل أن  ينشأ الأطفال وقد اعتادوا على استخدام التقويم، لهذا دربهم منذ الصغر على  تسجيل أحداثهم الأسبوعية على لوحة التقويم، وذلك عن طريق تعليق هذه اللوحة  في مكان بارز في المنزل أمام الصغار، بحيث يكون من السهل الوصول إليها؛  لكتابة الأحداث المهمة لهذا الأسبوع.

 أما إذا كان الأبناء أكبر سناً، فيمكنك التحدث معهم عن أهمية استخدام التقويم في ترتيب الأنشطة وتحديد أوقاتها.

3- اربط العمل بالمتعة:ليصبح وقعه على النفس أفضل، وهذا ينطبق على الترتيب والنظام، فإذا ما شعر الطفل بأهميته وبأنه عمل ممتع فإنه يتبناه أيضاً.

 فاحرص دائماً على أن يراك الطفل وأنت مستمتع بترتيب أوراقك في غرفتك،  لكن اعلم أن ما قد يبدو لك غير منظم، قد يعتبره الطفل منظماً ومرتباً، فلا  تنتقده دائماً حتى لا تفقده ثقته بنفسه، بل شجعه وعلمه، وأشعره بالفخر بما  يقوم به، فهو كلما تقدم في العمر تمكن من هذه المهارة.

4- أعط أطفالك تعليمات واضحة: فهم  يحتاجون إلى معرفة ما يجب عليهم القيام به، فعندما تقول: " أريد الغرفة  مرتبة " قد لا يعرف الطفل ماذا تعني، فتدرج معه خطوة خطوة، حتى يتمكن من  القيام بما تريده منه.

5- حول عملية الترتيب إلى جدول زمني مكتوب بطريقة سهلة: فعندما تكون الأم هي المسؤولة الوحيدة عن ترتيب المنزل، فهي تحتاج إلى  أطفال أكثر نظاماً، وهذا من الممكن أن تحصل عليه، إذا كتبت لأطفالها مثل:

- ترتيب السرير كل يوم.
- وضع الكتب على الأرفف.
- وضع الملابس المستخدمة في سلة الغسيل.

- وضع الملابس النظيفة في أماكنها.
كما يمكن استخدام الصور بدلاً من الكلام في عمل الجدول.

6 - ترتيب خزانة الطفل: يعتبر من  الأمور التي إن تمت، فسوف توفر عليك وعلى الطفل الكثير من الوقت، ومن أجل  هذا قم بترتيب دوري للخزانة بمصاحبة الطفل، اسأله أثناء الترتيب عن طريقة  الترتيب التي يرغب في أن تكون عليها خزانته.

 ابدأ بنظرة فاحصة للخزانة، فإذا كانت مفتوحة فأخرج منها الأشياء التي  تحجب رؤيتك لقاع الخزانة، تخلص من الأشياء أو الملابس أو الألعاب غير  المستعملة، بالتبرع بها للجهات الخيرية، شجع ابنك على فعل هذا؛ لتعلمه حب  العطاء إلى جانب الترتيب.

 ثم تأتي المرحلة التي تقرران فيها معاً ما هي الأشياء التي يجب أن تعلق؟ وهل تعلق على الأرفف أم توضع في السلة داخل الخزانة؟.

7- أفكار التخزين:ممكن أن يصممها  الطفل بنفسه، فبعض الأطفال يفضل السلال التي تعلق على الجهة الأمامية من  الخزانة؛ لتكون معلقة في الحائط فيضع بها أغراضه، وتفضل بعض الفتيات  استخدام السلال المعلقة لوضع متعلقاتهن.

 كما يمكن استخدام العلاليق الصغيرة المعلقة خلف باب الخزانة لتعليق  اكسسورات البنات، يمكن استخدام السلال الخاصة بالخضراوات المستخدمة في  المطبخ بعد تلوينها.

 وتعد الأكياس الملونة المعلقة خلف الباب مفيدة جداً في توفير المساحة  المطلوبة، أما أدوات التعليق التي تحتل جزءاً من الحائط، فتشجع الطفل على  تعليق أغراض الرياضة واللعب الخاصة به، وهذه واحدة من الأفكار المفيدة التي  استخدمتها إحدى الأمهات، كما أنه يمكن استخدام 7 أكياس من القماش الملون  بعدد أيام الأسبوع، بحيث توضع في كل كيس الملابس الخاصة بهذا اليوم، ويتم  تعليقه في الخزانة.

8- استخدم العلب والألوان: هناك علاقة  بين الألوان والترتيب، فالعلب والسلال الملونة، تسهل عمليتي التصنيف  والترتيب للأم والطفل، بل تعطي روحاً طفولية للغرفة، لذا يمكن الاستعانة  بالسلال الملونة الجاهزة، هذا بالإضافة إلى إمكانية تلوينها في المنزل،  وذلك عن طريق رشها بالصبغ، ولكن تأكد من خلوها من مادة الرصاص السامة.

9 - اكتساب تلك المهارة في كل الأعمال:النظام لا يعني فقط غرفة مرتبة، وخزانة نظيفة، ولكنه يعني أيضاً: التفكير بنظام، والاستفادة من الوقت بنظام.

 وكل هذا يكتسبه الطفل بالممارسة، والصبر من قبل الوالدين، فالطفل منذ  ولادته في حاجة إلى أن نعلمه النظام، فهناك نظام غذائي يُتبع لإطعامه،  وهناك نظام لنومه، ونظام لأداء واجبه.

10- تعليم الطفل طريقة ترتيب أفكاره:  فلا بد أن نعلمه الخطوات منذ بداية صياغة تلك الفكرة في الدماغ، ومن ثم  تدوينها أو رسمها، والبحث عما سيساعده على القيام بها، والانتهاء منها.

 راقب الطفل عندما يريد شراء بعض قطع الحلوى، فالفكرة ولدت في عقله، ثم  بدأ يفصح عنها، ومن ثم توجه إلى الوالدين أو الجدة، وقد يلجأ إلى البكاء  كمرحلة أخيرة؛ لتحقيق هدفه.

 تعلم أداء الأعمال ضمن تسلسل معين يعطي الطفل الثقة بالنفس، كما أنه  يعلمه اتخاذ خطوات متعاقبة لحل المشاكل، وهو العمود الفقري لتعلم النظام  والترتيب.
http://islamstory.com/ar/node/33108

----------

